# Cape Cod, Ma KBG Reno- Going Low/ Journal



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I did my first Reno last August and certainly learned some lessons. We moved into our first home July 2019 and the lawn was in rough shape. It was a random blend of Cool Season grasses with about 50% of it being clumping fescue. I Glypho'd it, scalped it and then slice seeded a KBG and PRG mix. 
It honestly looked great, here it is in October 2019



The biggest issue I had with the reno was that I never fallowed. This lawn looked good but by the time Spring had come around it was inundated with Red Thread. A LOT. So much so that I wanted some cultivars with better resistance to disease. The cultivars used were a Lesco blend. Other issues were the PRG that I had was very stalky and I had a lot of annual grass such as Rat Tail Fescue (that I need to contend with still for next year).

In this Journal I will be keeping track of every step of the renovation and also keeping track of my journey in transitioning to a low cut lawn!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Here we are just prior to the reno.





Here we go!


On July 18th I put down the first round of Round Up.



Now it's just a matter of giving it some time. The grass was actually fairly thick so I decided once it was mostly dead to scalp it down and apply more roundup. All of this Roundup was giving me anxiety due to all of the plantings that are all over the place. I put a lot of time into them so... yeah. lol
Here it is prior to the scalp and after the first Roundup app, this is adjoining my neighbor.



This sad view is from my neighbors front yard.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

July 22nd I decided to scalp it down to expose some of the protected grass blades. Even though I did this in the past I forgot it was a bear of a job. I think I spent about 6 hours mowing and bagging forever. My Timemaster was having an issue engaging the blades so that made this part of the reno a joy!

These were my weapons of mass destruction.


Once I got it cut as low as possible I was happy to see that I had zero Thatch built up, this is likely due to the fact that I did a reno a year before and I stayed on top of the mowing.



Once the grass was scalped it exposed some areas of Moss.



I put down some Mossout and within a day it was all dead!



Now was time to apply more roundup to make sure all the existing grass along with weeds and Nutsedge were Dead.



At this point everything is dead, the grass is scalped and now its time to finish of some of my lawn amendments, start fixing some of my irrigation and level out some areas of the lawn.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

July 23rd. 
The main thing I needed to add to my lawn was Potassium so I added that at this time. I also put down some GrubEx (a little late) along with some Nitrogen to help push any possible weed seed growth.

This whole time since the first Glypho I have been fallowing. At first I was watering 3 times a day but I am tweaking this as I go so that I can have my watering on point for seed down. My goal is to water just enough to maintain moist soil.
Nothing like having some beautiful Nutsedge to kill. Mwuahaha :twisted: 


I also moved some irrigation, I believe I shifted about 7 rotors to better locations. When we first moved in we added and changed the shape of multiple Mulch beds and now it's time to make it so the irrigation works for this new yard. The original install was also just meh.



This photo is also a great example of bad sprinkler coverage. You can see that the soil in the bottom hole is perfectly moist but the top hole was bone dry. Moving these irrigation heads is the best way to get even coverage.



Woops! I forgot about one of the Landscape Light runs that I put in so that was a delight to find. I installed the system so it wasn't a big deal to patch it up, it was about 98 degrees outside so regardless I was cranky. :lol: 
Here is a pic of the lighting


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Going Low is one of my big goals so I needed to level out a few low spots (many many many low spots) so that it is an enjoyable cut.
I brought in 8 yards of soil to skim everything over a bit.





This Gorilla Cart made it very easy to spread around the topsoil. The topsoil was comprised of even part Sand, Clay and Silt.



I used a lawn drag that I bought off of Amazon and pulled that around with the ride on lawnmower. I basically used the lawnmower cut deck to plow into the dirt piles and just brute force spread it around (I borrowed the mower from a neighbor and he said he literally did not care if I blew it up :lol: ). I did have to get out and spread a little dirt with a shovel since the drag was a little light. Even though I attached a PT 4x4 and a pile of large stones.
After I finished spreading the soil I was left with a flatter lawn and a million pebbles. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=21311&hilit=million+pebbles



I spent about 12 hours raking a picking them up since I don't want to have to deal with them messing up the reel of my future mower. I also had my oldest son out picking up what the rake missed. Gotta learn some work ethic one way or another!



I had a few areas I wanted to address further so I decided to screen the last couple of Cart loads. I used my lawn drag for stability and then put 1/4" screen on top of it and it worked great.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I just ordered a 21" used Toro GM1000 and should be getting it sometime next week, so that it can sit in my garage for 6 weeks. I just want it here so it is ready for it's time to shine.
I also have the seed, I ordered from UnitedSeeds.com



I adjusted so many irrigation heads, and increased the nozzle sizes so I am currently doing a tuna can challenge!



The white flags are spots I suspect of not getting enough water during cycles.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Looking good! What is your planned seed down date? I am also mid-reno KBG, shooting for 8/15. I'm just getting through the last bit of my 20 yards of topsoil. Don't have a rider or a drag so spread all by hand. Took forever.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

@Zcape35 great job and best of luck on the reno from another MA resident not far from the Cape. Where did you end up buying a reel mower if you don't mind me asking? Few and far between in these parts from my searches.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Can't wait to see what this looks like. Beautiful home as well!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

bf7 said:


> Looking good! What is your planned seed down date? I am also mid-reno KBG, shooting for 8/15. I'm just getting through the last bit of my 20 yards of topsoil. Don't have a rider or a drag so spread all by hand. Took forever.


That will surely give you an arm and back workout! My seed down goal is between the 2nd and 3rd week of August. I'm still going back and forth about whether I want to broadcast the seed and then cover with peat or if I am going to slice seed. I like slice seeding since I have a decent amount of stubble but it will make a bit of a mess in areas where I have leveled out with topsoil a bit.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Buddy said:


> @Zcape35 great job and best of luck on the reno from another MA resident not far from the Cape. Where did you end up buying a reel mower if you don't mind me asking? Few and far between in these parts from my searches.


Hey Buddy, there is a company in New Jersey that freight ships them. They have been pretty helpful and are doing a service to the unit, sharpening etc. 
https://www.turfnet.com/profile/6498-brad-d-fox/ This is a link to one of his units but here you can find a link to his website.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Alex1389 said:


> Can't wait to see what this looks like. Beautiful home as well!


Thanks, it will be a fun one for me! (As long as the weather helps me out a bit)


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Zcape35 said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> > @Zcape35 great job and best of luck on the reno from another MA resident not far from the Cape. Where did you end up buying a reel mower if you don't mind me asking? Few and far between in these parts from my searches.
> ...


Ahh yes I have seen them on TurfNet along with FB Marketplace ads. How was the pricing along with the shipping cost if you don't mind me asking? Seems like he has a lot of units, and prices vary which is nice for the consumer.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Ahh yes I have seen them on TurfNet along with FB Marketplace ads. How was the pricing along with the shipping cost if you don't mind me asking? Seems like he has a lot of units, and prices vary which is nice for the consumer.
[/quote]

It could have been cheaper but we don't seem to have a lot of options. It was $950 for the mower. He offers a service, sharpening for $150. He also offered between different reels and seemed to make suggestions based on what he had in stock. So he wan't just going to slap a used up reel on the unit. Freight was about $200.
I think he has tons of these along with JD and 1600's etc.


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

I picked up a JD220B recently from Brad. Great experience. $1k for the mower. $200 for full service, sharpening and new bed knife. $100 for delivery.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Alex1389 said:


> I picked up a JD220B recently from Brad. Great experience. $1k for the mower. $200 for full service, sharpening and new bed knife. $100 for delivery.


That's reassuring, I hate buying without seeing it but I got good vibes! :thumbup:


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm currently re auditing my irrigation and I swear the original install was horrible. I have a corner that just didn't even get a rotor, now my chance to install it.

At the top of this pic is where a head never got installed. 


Here is some dirt that I'll be screening before I put it back down and smooth it all over.





Here is the main line that was hiding on me. 


The fallowing is working so far I see Spurge, Crabgrass, Nutsedge and Twinkle grass ( might've made the last one up).


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> bf7 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good! What is your planned seed down date? I am also mid-reno KBG, shooting for 8/15. I'm just getting through the last bit of my 20 yards of topsoil. Don't have a rider or a drag so spread all by hand. Took forever.
> ...


I was thinking the same thing. I am doing both slit seed and peat. I've spent countless hours levelling and don't want to screw it all up with the slit seed.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

bf7 said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> > bf7 said:
> ...


Exactly! Might as well slitseed everywhere possible, rarely will have washout in those areas.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Just dawned on me to do a germination test. 
Here is the seed again for reference.



I used native unfallowed soil so it'll be interesting to see if I get some weeds.


I put a thin layer of soil on top. The only drawback with my premix of seeds is I can't test timing of the termination rates separately. Oh well, I think I've reached my daily limit of lawn nerdness anywho.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Finally had time to get back to smooth over the area from the irrigation install. I screened the old soil to make it easier.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Currently awaiting seed down. The fallowing is doing its thing


I'll be blanked spraying on Friday and seed down is going to be this Sunday.

Here's a couple pics of my Dahlias


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

We have test germination at 6 days! :lol:



Granted it's only 12 blades of grass but I'll take it. There are 5 cultivars so I'm gonna keep an eye on the progress.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

GM1000 arrived today!


So far it's running great, I'll do some more testing on it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

8/14/20
Final round of Glypho just put down. My topsoil was loaded with weeds!


This should prove to anyone how important fallowing is. 
My backyard just got hit with Fungus for the first time all year. Looks like Mycellium.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

What size blade reel did they send you? And what are you looking to cut at for height, or will you be testing the waters to see what works best.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

It's an 11 blade reel and I'll be cutting at 3/4. It's not the optimum reel but it is what it is. I'm not overly concerned and have seen a few guys using the same thing with no real washboarding issues. Having said that, if I end up hitting a rock and chiiping a blade I'll swap it for a different reel. :lol: 
My goal is to be cutting around a 1/2" but I'll need to do some sand leveling next year to get to that height I think.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Forecast calls for showers over the next few days so.... seed down time! We have had less than an inch in the last month so I'm not concerned.

I spread my KBG seed with my 80 Lb. Lesco and then used a Slice Seeder.










After that was done my seed bed was a bit messy so I watered for just a few minutes, used my Level Lawn rake and then rolled it all back down with the GM1000.


Final step for the day besides Mother Nature wetting everything for me was an app of Azoxy. I will be spraying Tenacity and Hydretain first thing in the morning. It was way to windy to pull that off. 
It's almost in hands off mode!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Last step completed. I put down Tenacity, Hydretain at 9 oz/K and RGS at 6 oz/k. 

Now the waiting begins, today is very overcast so I haven't even had to water. I did turn each zone on for 5 minutes to wet in the Hydretain to seed level.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Officially 2 days from seed down and it's still cool and overcast at 72 degrees. I haven't even had to water yet. Probably best case scenario so far and looks like the next 5 days are sunny and 80's. Fingers continually crossed!!!

As usual I've had a bunch of Robins eating all my worms but I've got some House Finchs that are small enough to be drawn to the small KBG seed. Good thing there are almost 40,000,000. Lol


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

excellent reno prep and execution . big space , many tasks and details . im sure with all the planning and seed selection this will be a success

thoughts on soil screening and slit seeder ?


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

new member from Mass, good luck with the reno!

I Plan on overseeding my lawn soon as I am hoping the temps drop.

very interested how the lawn does at 3/4".

Nice to see someone so close do this I will be following closely


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Chris1 said:


> excellent reno prep and execution . big space , many tasks and details . im sure with all the planning and seed selection this will be a success
> 
> thoughts on soil screening and slit seeder ?


I'm a huge fan of a slit seeder because of how it can help save the day if a washout happens. 
As far as soil screening, do you mean to do on your own? It would be awesome but a lot of work. Hopefully I won't need top dress in the future but if I do I'll probably make more inquiries and try to find some 1/4" screened instead of 3/8".


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Dieseldan9 said:


> new member from Mass, good luck with the reno!
> 
> I Plan on overseeding my lawn soon as I am hoping the temps drop.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan, welcome to TLF! Yes it'll be an interesting journey.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Of course I jinxed myself by being excited about the weather we'd been having. Washout... :lol:

In all seriousness though it's pretty lame but it could've been worse. 
It was hard figuring out what got washed out, only real hints I had were where there were areas missing tackifier. 
I broadcast a pound of seed and threw some Peat on top. (I hate hate hate peat moss) but I didn't really have many options.





All is good though, still have some time on my side and enough seed to redo the entire yard if need be (I best not need it)! It was a little less than 3/4K sq. Ft. affected.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Chris1 said:
> 
> 
> > excellent reno prep and execution . big space , many tasks and details . im sure with all the planning and seed selection this will be a success
> ...


thanks for the slit seeder tip . I built a 1/4" mesh screen with 2X4s to fit over gorilla cart . Basically , a 2 x4 mesh screen sandwich . I order 6 yards of tops soil based upon recommendation but there are a lot rocks, various stuff mixed in the load . Screening does slow you down . Im ordering additional top soil from another supplier dumping the junk material


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Chris1 said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> > Chris1 said:
> ...


Chris you will be happy with it screened, the work is probably about the same as if you had to rake up all the rocks. But maybe easier on the old back. The hand screener does work great, I ended up screening some dirt I had piled up behind my shed to fill in a few last low spots.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Subscribed.

Good luck and cant wait to see the results


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Chris1 I recently did 4 yards of topsoil/sand and also built a sifter, I was getting tired of it and did one spot with out sifting and after seeing how bad that was and picking out rocks I went back to sifting. It definitely added to time spent but I think it was well worth it.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Here is my germination test cup. 
This is 11 days after seeding and 5 days after first sight of germination.


Average length is about 1 1/4" with some (possibly different cultivars) just popping out.

Going off of this I should see germination in my yard in 2 days. In a perfect world!

Regarding screening topsoil, ugh. In the future I plan on leveling with sand. It'll be a lot less work.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Quite the reno, brother! I just got my front yard seeded yesterday and the slice seeder was actually really good for knocking down any final small hard soil bumps I had. I just wish I had done what you did and broadcast my seed before slicing... 5 passes with a slice seeder on 8k sq ft nearly killed me lol


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Lol I hear ya! I only did 1 pass with the seeder because it was tearing up my seedbed. 
Good luck with the Reno!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Rain rain go away.







JUST starting to see baby grasses and now some serious rain. I'm hoping I get lucky.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Due to the couple washouts We've had I put down about 2 lb. per K in areas that are clearly not germinating as well. 
I went a tad heavier than normal but figure I'll have less germination due to the fact it's just broadcast onto dirt. I'm gonna switch up my watering a bit to keep it as moist as possible. More frequent but for less time. 
But of course....
I swear this was not in the forecast...





I'm not even mad, it would be nice to just continue in the right direction but I still have plenty of seed. I also know that in the end it'll all be worth it. 
It would also be nice to not have to keep cleaning my driveway lol. Fingers crossed that this storm kicks rocks!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

We got lucky and didn't have a 3rd washout, I put down some more seed yesterday so at this point that is all that would wash out. 
Some first germination pics. We've got a green fuzzy invasion



To the left of the walkway you can see it's much more dense, that is one area where the washout pushed seed to.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking good! Have you had the opportunity to use the greens mower yet somewhere else on your property? I'm still keeping the place in NJ in mind if I can't source one locally for a reasonable price. I had a lead on a 1600 last week but apparently the guy mixed up the buyers and sold it to the other guy first. And it looked to be in pretty decent shape for $250, and I don't think the guy knew much about it.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

That would've been a steal!!! Bummer

I've used it for a couple hours but just for rolling seeds into dirt and for just rolling dirt. I'm dying to actually cut grass with it but if I do I'll just be causing damage. One day...


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@Buddy 
I've got an idea...
My whole back yard is no mix and I've got this lower section


I think I'm going to take it low tomorrow. All the way to 7/8". It has a little heat stress at the top, could use a dethatch but it's fairly flat. More to follow.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Zcape35 said:


> @Buddy
> I've got an idea...
> My whole back yard is no mix and I've got this lower section
> 
> ...


Curious how the machine runs and how you like it. I know that place in NJ has a lot to offer for reels. I know a place in Enfield has some to offer as well being a Toro dealer


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I've opened up a can of worms.... I'm going to dethatch that section, cut it low and overseed PRG. Give it a quick green up! All temporary since the back yard is getting redone at some point but it'llbe a fun project since the front is off limits.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I guess this is an aside-
Mini Reno

I asked my wife if she minded if I cut the smaller section out back which is just under 2k sq. ft. with the Greensmower and she said "I don't care, are you gonna do the rest of the back too"? 
So I just went for it and did the whole back which is just over 4K sq. ft. 
First I brought it down with the TimeMaster. Next I cut it at 7/8" with the Reel Mower. I followed that with a dethatch and then mowed up the mess!







Once I got to this point I decided to level out a few areas. I'm not gonna fallow since their are so few. 
I bought 16 bags of (garbage) topsoil. For every bag I screened out 1 gallon worth of sticks and rock. 
... yes. 1 gallon PER bag!




Once that was done I did a quick irrigation audit and need to replace a leaking head and a few other adjustments prior to seed down in the morning. I'm putting down Double Eagle PRG mix from Lesco. I'm not super psyched became it has "other crop" which is "BS" but I rushed this Reno so it is what it is. 
One last thing I thought was funny. I left my LevelLawn under my deck after I finished using it during the main Reno and it must've had seed fall in the channels. 

That's some solid germination. :lol:


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Man! I read your journal earlier this month and have missed a lot of the updates. You're putting in some serious work this year. We all know how tough doing a Reno is...so on top of it you're going low on 4k of your backyard. Lol. You're going to fall in love once you start seeing results. Subscribed and wishing you luck on your reno!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@jrubb42 thanks!
I guess I'm a glutton for punishment. I really just wanted to try out the reel mower, which is the fault of @Buddy and that ended up snowballing. Lol


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

How do you like that drag mat? Is it from amazon? What do you pull it with?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Vtx531 said:


> How do you like that drag mat? Is it from amazon? What do you pull it with?


The drag mat worked perfect, I did screw a 4x4 to it and added some rocks for weight. I pulled it with a lawn tractor. It was indeed from amazon.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I got my seed down and raked it into the leveled off areas. 

I rolled everything else with the mower, I pressed the seed into the new soil with my feet. It was damp and I didn't want it to get picked up by the metal roller. 
I prepared my Tenacity/ RGS/ Hydretain solution, got it onto my back and....

 
Rookie move! Now I'm waiting for a bit of battery to finish this puppy off. Hopefully my ingredients won't degrade while they sit together mingling in the depths. At least I got most of the overseed complete.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Not 100% grass-related but I really dig that stone retaining wall in your back yard &#128077;


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Zcape35 said:


> @jrubb42 thanks!
> I guess I'm a glutton for punishment. I really just wanted to try out the reel mower, which is the fault of @Buddy and that ended up snowballing. Lol


I just wanted to make sure the reel mower was working properly for your front renovation! Hate to see you get grass then can't cut it! :thumbup:


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Buddy said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> > @jrubb42 thanks!
> ...


Haha, you really just got me thinking about another project, but regardless if anything goes wrong with either renovation I will just blame it on you. :lol: 
It was weird using it for the first time, the sound they make it very different. Literally sounds like a hundreds pairs of scissors cutting all at once.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Zcape35 said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> > Zcape35 said:
> ...


How was adjustment to the pace? I hear that is one of the big adjustments is the mower can really move, and that it takes some time getting use to turning it.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm making some progress!

In this second picture you can see bare spots and heavy germination to the right. This was from the first big washout. Hopefully the seed I put down a few days ago will help this fill in. 



All in all it's getting there. In a couple weeks I will will be doing my first mow, putting down starter fert and seeding any last bare spots.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

On another note my test cup has Mycelium lol


From what I've observed in the test is that all germination was done by day 13. I haven't had any new sprouts in a bit and it's been 21 days since seeding.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> GM1000 arrived today!
> 
> 
> So far it's running great, I'll do some more testing on it tomorrow morning.


Mind sharing how you went about getting the GM1000 and where? Doing some early research and trying to narrow down, options and search areas..........BTW Reno looks great man, I can already see those killer cross stripes in the front lawn   Go germination!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yes google Brad Fox in New Jersey. It's a business of his and last I heard he has a bunch of options, models, brands and sizes.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

21 since seeding the pot or the yard?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

g-man said:


> 21 since seeding the pot or the yard?


That post was about the cup. Initial lawn seed down was August 15th. 
3 days later I had a big washout and touched up a couple spots. 
8/24 I broadcast more in areas I didn't dare walk on previously. 
This is current


Some bare spots but the new seeds still need time.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

15 DAS
6 days after washout seed added
Overall I'm happy so far. 



I've still got some bare spots, if I didn't get that first washout I'd have nearly perfect coverage. But that goes for everyone here with rain issues. In the next few days the seed I added on the 24th should hopefully help fill in some bare spots.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

You are rocking now. Looks like extra seeding worked great!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I think a lot of it is due to slice seeding. It pushes that grass deeper so its a few days behind everything else. In the next 3-7 days I should hopefully see some action from the seed I added.
79 degrees and sunny so I'm happy about that especially!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

We have germination in the back yard overseed! Gotta love PRG. 


The front is inching along. Here is an example of what a washout does, it leaves a bare spot but the washed out area all collects in one spot. Causing a bunch of grass too close together. This will likely have some problems. 

The rest is coming along like normal. Even the bare spots are starting to get germination.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Ooh that's looking good. I know you have a pout phase coming, but the evenness of coverage overall is pretty promising.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks @Carlson !
I'm hoping on a little pout so the seeds I added have a bit of time to pop up, it'll help put off that first mow.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Zcape35 Yea Man you Rock! Same seed mix in the back overseeding vs the front?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

The front is all KBG, the back was kind've done on a whim. It's originally a no mix lawn but I overseeded it with PRG. 
I really just wanted to test out the Reel and it ended with me doing an overseed. Haha


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> The front is all KBG, the back was kind've done on a whim. It's originally a no mix lawn but I overseeded it with PRG.
> I really just wanted to test out the Reel and it ended with me doing an overseed. Haha


Kool, LoL that's what some TLF knowledge will do to you....I went seed down today after contemplating on it for a few weeks. Keep those updates coming!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Read through and have been following your journal for a bit now. Good progress so far. Keep up the hard work


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Great project! It's coming along nicely. I will definitely be following. :mrgreen:


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Most recent pics look on point.

Coming along very well.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks guys!
It's coming along, I'm starting to get some germination in my worst spot. It's where I had some washouts. This is where some of my seed drifted to. 

I even have beautiful Kentucky Blue growing in gravel on the far side of the yard, it hasn't been watered at all but it's healthy. 
Here's the worst area.


The seed I added is just starting to do its thing Fingers crossed!

That's the same area, zoomed in to see the bastard grass babies.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

This is the current past and future timeline broken down.
8/15/20 Seed Down
8/18/20 Seed added near walkway and lower garage area (Bad washout)
8/24/20 broadcast more seed everywhere (impatience)
8/24/20 initial germination
9/7/20 starter fert
9/13/20 cut back on watering for first mow
9/14/20 check for bare spots and seed if needed/ then first mow/ propiconazole (let foliar app dry prior to irrigating)
9/21/20 Tenacity 
9/22/20 spoon feed nitrogen .25 lb? 
10/9/20 spoon fert
10/24/20 prodiamine (I want this down asap to help with prior issues laying dormant under ground)


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Definitely some green fuzz coming up in the "bad" area so you'll prob be good soon.

Plan sounds solid too. I'm trying to time my first spoon-feed now myself.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> I even have beautiful Kentucky Blue growing in gravel on the far side of the yard, it hasn't been watered at all but it's healthy.


That's funny. I have a spot where there is no landscaping barrier between the yard and the mulch bed. The KBG has already spread into the mulch bed there and is coming up through a pretty thick layer of mulch very aggressively. Actually is some of the best looking grass compared to my yard right now. Go figure.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

bf7 said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> > I even have beautiful Kentucky Blue growing in gravel on the far side of the yard, it hasn't been watered at all but it's healthy.
> ...


Nurture that sweet stand of KBG


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Carlson said:


> Definitely some green fuzz coming up in the "bad" area so you'll prob be good soon.
> 
> Plan sounds solid too. I'm trying to time my first spoon-feed now myself.


I'm going off of the cool season guide thanks @gman. 
The hardest thing is determining the time of germination when you had to add seed, but I figure all we can do is estimate. As long as we try our best that is all we can do! Worst case is we fail and have to start hitting the bottle. :lol:


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Buddy said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> > Buddy said:
> ...


I don't think I answered this, at first it was weird but within a few minutes it's easy. The pace adjusts easily, the thing is learning to disengage the drive. I like the mower a lot!


----------



## rueggm2 (May 7, 2020)

kay7711226 said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> > GM1000 arrived today!
> ...


Met with the guy Brad Fox works for today. They have a bunch of 1000's.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Just reread your entire journal again. Lol. Good work. Seems like the Reno is coming along nicely. Even your "bad areas" shouldn't be too bad.

How is going low in the backyard coming along?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Funny you should mention it. The overseed is coming along. New grass still isn't at cutting height but I JUST finished a cut to give it some sun, the old grass grows quick. Hopefully the Propiconazole I sprayed 2 days ago slows it down a bit. 

I did a double cut with diamonds because "Merica".


Some clover is being hit from the tenacity which is great. I think I'm gonna throw down a few more pounds of the same Double Eagle PRG which would bring me to a little over 6 lb. per thousand. Might as well!


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Go big or go home hahaha


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Carlson said:
> 
> 
> > Definitely some green fuzz coming up in the "bad" area so you'll prob be good soon.
> ...


Think I'm going to run into this problem too. Added a sh*t ton of seed 2 weeks after original seed. When are you planning your first N feeding?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Think I'm going to run into this problem too. Added a sh*t ton of seed 2 weeks after original seed. When are you planning your first N feeding?
[/quote]

I haven't even put starter down yet. 
Starter goes down 9/7
Spoon feeding will begin 9/22


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Took a little stroll on the front reno and in the area where I have poor germination it is really saturated. I kinda new this and it's why I installed the check valves in those rotors. Out there just now I saw a lot of green algae, just confirming over saturation.
I dialed back on the irrigation so now they only go off at 8:30 AM, 12PM, 3 PM and 6 PM.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Think I'm going to run into this problem too. Added a sh*t ton of seed 2 weeks after original seed. When are you planning your first N feeding?


I haven't even put starter down yet. 
Starter goes down 9/7
Spoon feeding will begin 9/22
[/quote]

So precise! I'll probably start 2 weeks after germination of the second batch of seed. I put down starter at original seed.

Thanks


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Sticking to a schedule works good for me, it keeps me from rushing or forgetting a step. Also there is less stress on my mind this way when combined with business schedules etc.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Reno Looks great... I will be checking in often!


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Took a little stroll on the front reno and in the area where I have poor germination it is really saturated. I kinda new this and it's why I installed the check valves in those rotors. Out there just now I saw a lot of green algae, just confirming over saturation.
> I dialed back on the irrigation so now they only go off at 8:30 AM, 12PM, 3 PM and 6 PM.


I like those times.... How long does each zone go for?

I know it hard to tell cause everything is different, but good just to get a rough idea


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@Dieseldan9 I think most would run for 10 minutes per zone but what'smost important is to see how long the moisture lasts in the soil. Most of my zones run for about 4 minutes since I have mostly 4 GPM nozzles.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

rueggm2 said:


> kay7711226 said:
> 
> 
> > Zcape35 said:
> ...


Re-Thinking about what will best fit my needs, I am looking for Reel Mower with adjustable height options preferable sub 0.5-2.5 HOC.......options?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Not sure of any that have that much play in cut height. Most cylinders would just roll the grass over if it were too long.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Couple "glamour" shots.






Still has a ways to go but it's getting there.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

The night shot :clapping:

Excellent work sir!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Haha thanks man!


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Looking real good. Look forward to seeing it once you get the reel mower out there.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I just put down my initial application of starter fert. 



My Prodiamine arrived, most apps from here on out will be liquid save for urea.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I've decided to put some seed in a couple spots. I don't feel the need to wait until the end of next Spring for them to fill in. Most areas are looking great though. 

I'd say 80% of the yard is good to go but the most visible area is still bare.


The picture below is progress on my worst area. This will get seed and then I'm going to roll it in.



I'll post up some time lapse progress photos in a short while.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think that's bare. It is just running behind the rest.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

g-man said:


> I don't think that's bare. It is just running behind the rest.


That would be nice, the problem is that area was over saturated and I feel like I rotted out a lot of seeds. I had to install some check valves in that area after seeding.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

(Early) first mow!!!




Getting late in the season so I lightly seeded a few spots and was originally going to just roll it in. I figured if I'm gonna roll I might as well cut. The cut wasn't perfect because some grasses laid over, I might need to get a manual reel. Nice seeing stripes for once!!!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

The finish line is in sight. Looks great! I always wonder what neighbors think while we are doing renos. When the grass starts looking good 1-2 months after seeing nothing but brown they probably wish that they had joined in.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks, it's nice seeing some progress. It's amazing how much stripes add to the appearance.


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> @Dieseldan9 I think most would run for 10 minutes per zone but what'smost important is to see how long the moisture lasts in the soil. Most of my zones run for about 4 minutes since I have mostly 4 GPM nozzles.


Thanx I will make sure they put enough water out but I have read 10 minutes also


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Man that's coming along quick now. Looking good!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Looking great @Zcape35


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks gents, it's great seeing light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Looking good!!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I just picked up a Scott's manual reel at Home Depot and let me tell you... It is much easy than I expected. It took hardly any effort. I used it on my back yard overseed, which helped because I have some Clumping Fescue back there that just lays down when I run the Toro reel (I cant use a rotary that low or it'll scalp). This push reel made short work of my back yard and now hopefully my Toro reel can take over. Also I have a few real tough areas where my pool is close to my home and the GreensMaster is a little tricky to maneuver, now I think I'll just use the Scott's for those goofy spots.
I'm going to cut the front yard Reno in the morning and we shall see how it goes.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Here are some progression shots
Front view
8/25/20 1 DAG

8/28/20 4 DAG

8/30/20 6 DAG

9/7/20 14 DAG

9/9/20 16 DAG


Middle view
8/25/20 1 DAG

8/28/20 4 DAG

8/30/20 6 DAG

9/7/20 14 DAG

9/9/20 16 DAG


Garage View
8/28/20 4 DAG

8/30/20 6 DAG

9/7/20 14 DAG

9/9/20 16 DAG


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> I just picked up a Scott's manual reel at Home Depot and let me tell you... It is much easy than I expected. It took hardly any effort. I used it on my back yard overseed, which helped because I have some Clumping Fescue back there that just lays down when I run the Toro reel (I cant use a rotary that low or it'll scalp). This push reel made short work of my back yard and now hopefully my Toro reel can take over. Also I have a few real tough areas where my pool is close to my home and the GreensMaster is a little tricky to maneuver, now I think I'll just use the Scott's for those goofy spots.
> I'm going to cut the front yard Reno in the morning and we shall see how it goes.


Hahaha welcome to the(GREEN)club, no emissions, and no noise pollution. I sometimes use it on the complete lawn(4k) and I can easily get in ~10000 steps with ease.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

kay7711226 said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked up a Scott's manual reel at Home Depot and let me tell you... It is much easy than I expected. It took hardly any effort. I used it on my back yard overseed, which helped because I have some Clumping Fescue back there that just lays down when I run the Toro reel (I cant use a rotary that low or it'll scalp). This push reel made short work of my back yard and now hopefully my Toro reel can take over. Also I have a few real tough areas where my pool is close to my home and the GreensMaster is a little tricky to maneuver, now I think I'll just use the Scott's for those goofy spots.
> ...


I was honestly blown away, it's a piece of cake using it. Anyone that complains about the extra effort is a wimp lol


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks amazing man!!

How are you striping with the Scotts Reel Mower? The one I got doesn't have a roller in the back it has a 2nd set of wheels on it.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Scotts-18-in-Manual-7-Blade-Push-Walk-Behind-Reel-Lawn-Mower-716-18S/313196042


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

The initial stripes were from my Greensmaster. I picked up the Scott's because the reel was a bit heavy, my Scott's does have a roller in the back though.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> Looks amazing man!!
> 
> How are you striping with the Scotts Reel Mower? The one I got doesn't have a roller in the back it has a 2nd set of wheels on it.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Scotts-18-in-Manual-7-Blade-Push-Walk-Behind-Reel-Lawn-Mower-716-18S/313196042


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Scotts-...Behind-Push-Reel-Lawn-Mower-415-16S/100540960


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Man I knew I should have gotten that one instead!


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Man I knew I should have gotten that one instead!




got bored. up'd my manual stripe game today lol


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

That is great! Stripe away good sir.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

BBLOCK said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> > Man I knew I should have gotten that one instead!
> ...


Alright what kind of roller is that back there? :shock:


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

I made a homemade one on the back.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

BBLOCK said:


> I made a homemade one on the back.


Got it. Looked like a checkmate so had to ask.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Nice stripes! I need to pick up the pace here. Everyone is mowing already.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

That is coming along - gotta love stripes on new grass!


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> That is great! Stripe away good sir.


What time did u water for this reno?

I am in Mass also

I am thinking 8a 12p and 4p?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Dieseldan9 said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> > That is great! Stripe away good sir.
> ...


This time of year since it is getting cooler so that may work. your best bet is to water and just keep an eye on it and make sure it's not drying out. That's the only way to really nail it down.


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Sounds good thanx for your help

I am mostly overseeding besides one area I have bare dirt from clearing some brush.

Which is about 700sqft


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Early morning manual reel mow!





I have some bare spots where seed just isn't going to germinate. At this point in the year I believe it's best to just start my spoon feeding and push the grass. I'm sure by the end of next Spring it'll fill in.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Simply stunning. :thumbsup: I see LOTM in the future.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks @Baretta 
It sure is fun once you are passed the washout phase!


----------



## UMStevo (Aug 25, 2020)

Lawn looked decent before the Reno (from a far I'm sure), but really starting to take form now! Great germination time with that mix! Good luck!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Looking good. I agree, the spoon feeding will definitely help. The extra seed i threw out hasnt germinated yet. Ill be starting the spoon feeding with balanced fert this week unless the new seed shows up.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Gorgeous!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

:thumbup:


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Was to beautiful over here not to pull out the Reel this morning.....Looking good man, keep Reelin emm in!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

kay7711226 said:


> Was to beautiful over here not to pull out the Reel this morning.....Looking good man, keep Reelin emm in!


It sure was.

Thanks for the words of encouragement everyone!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Some progress on the back yard overseed. PRG hasn't tillered too much yet but it's starting to fill in. The old grass has recovered from the 1" HOC.



[/

[url=https://postimg.cc/y3TmVPnP]


Would look better if I didn't spill fertilizer in the middle!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Putting together a new wand assembly that I read about on this forum. It should make my spraying more enjoyable! Waiting on 1 thread adapter and I should be good.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I was bored so did a quick cut on the back overseed area. I LOVE low cut grass!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Applied my second fungicide app this morning. I put down 1 oz. per K of Propiconazole and the same rate of Cleary's 336. While making my passes I saw some grass blades yellowing a bit and even 2 spots of likely PB. Not a whole lot I can do about that though. All of the issues were in areas where the turf is overly dense due to washout accumulation. I laid it down heavy in the affected areas so it wasn't at a preventative rate. 



In 14 days I'll put down an app of Azoxy. Hopefully then my watering will be less and temps will be a bit lower.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Applied my second fungicide app this morning. I put down 1 oz. per K of Propiconazole and the same rate of Cleary's 336. While making my passes I saw some grass blades yellowing a bit and even 2 spots of likely PB. Not a whole lot I can do about that though. All of the issues were in areas where the turf is overly dense due to washout accumulation. I laid it down heavy in the affected areas so it wasn't at a preventative rate.
> 
> 
> 
> In 14 days I'll put down an app of Azoxy. Hopefully then my watering will be less and temps will be a bit lower.


This is what I'm afraid of from the washed up seeds. I'm wondering if fungicides even help overcrowding or the grass needs to be manually thinned out. That is some nice looking turf around the fungus though.

Is this the reno or overseed area?


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Applied my second fungicide app this morning. I put down 1 oz. per K of Propiconazole and the same rate of Cleary's 336. While making my passes I saw some grass blades yellowing a bit and even 2 spots of likely PB. Not a whole lot I can do about that though. All of the issues were in areas where the turf is overly dense due to washout accumulation. I laid it down heavy in the affected areas so it wasn't at a preventative rate.
> 
> 
> 
> In 14 days I'll put down an app of Azoxy. Hopefully then my watering will be less and temps will be a bit lower.


Not as much damage as the fungus hit me with - but then again my grass got way too tall between mow #2 and #3. I suspect the KBG will fill that spot in pretty quick once the spread starts.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

:lol: Jinxed me


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> :lol: Jinxed me


Do u use grenn County products at all?

Just got my Strom and humic rgs but havnt put anything down yet.

Finally did my reseed put down 150 pounds over 18000 sqft.

Your lawn is looking great, nice to see someone so close getting awesome results


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> :lol: Jinxed me


Hahaha sorry about that!

Probably re-jinxed myself, too :mrgreen:


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Dieseldan9 said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Jinxed me
> ...


Yeah I put down RGS and Humic 12 at seed down, only thing I hate about them is that they can stain vinyl fencing easy. I spent 2 hours scrubbing my fence after I applied them.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Damn man, hope reading my post didn't give you the fungus bug!! Apologies......I'm going all in now after doing 2 days research on Fungicides!!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

kay7711226 said:


> Damn man, hope reading my post didn't give you the fungus bug!! Apologies......I'm going all in now after doing 2 days research on Fungicides!!


 :lol: I'll gladly blame you


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Did another cut today at 1" with the manual. I'm hoping to switch to the Toro very soon. 
I also cut watering back from 4 times per day to 3. At 10:00 AM, 1:30 PM and 4:00 PM. 





I have a couple spots that I'm documenting to track KBG spread over time as well.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Already on spoon feeding schedule? You should try cutting "cross ways" before hitting the Toro, will be nice to see the difference with the Toro. What height are you at now and HOC with the Toro?


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Just go straight to the toro, my Reno has only been mowed by the GM


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Putting together a new wand assembly that I read about on this forum. It should make my spraying more enjoyable! Waiting on 1 thread adapter and I should be good.


Can someone post the parts list to this Dolby nozzle attachment. I already made up the wand portion which I think is awesome. Adding the dual nozzles at 20" apart will be a time saver.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@Johnl445 
You need this from https://www.sprayersupplies.com/4676-ss-3-8-teejet-a7053627. That will connect the teejet threaded wand to the Chapin Boom.
Order this which will attach to the chapin boom and provide the Quick Release Teejet fitting. It is also a drip stopping valve.
https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-8-bspp-thread-adapter.html
You will still need an extra nozzle and teejet cap obviously.

I am not using the Pressure control valve because I dislike them. If you run out of fluid in the tank you need to unscrew it every time or there is a vapor lock. (for me at lease).
Note that you will need to have the spray nozzle at a very slight angle so that they don't hit each other, I believe @Ware had posted that.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Di3soft said:


> Just go straight to the toro, my Reno has only been mowed by the GM


I did that with my first cut but felt like a lot of grass just bent over and didn't get cut. I'll bust it out soon.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

kay7711226 said:


> Already on spoon feeding schedule? You should try cutting "cross ways" before hitting the Toro, will be nice to see the difference with the Toro. What height are you at now and HOC with the Toro?


I haven't started spoon feeding yet. I followed the reno guide which had the starter go out on 9/7. It looks like I'm set to start spoon feeding on 9/22. Right now I am cutting at 1" and the Toro is also going to be at 1".
I'm excited to use the Toro since it is going to lay down some gnarly stripes.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Watering schedule adjusted. The main reno will now be watered once a day at 11:00 AM. The rear overseed will be watered at 1:00 PM since it is in the shade until lunchtime.


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Watering schedule adjusted. The main reno will now be watered once a day at 11:00 AM. The rear overseed will be watered at 1:00 PM since it is in the shade until lunchtime.


Dialing back the watering is always a good feeling!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Di3soft said:
> 
> 
> > Just go straight to the toro, my Reno has only been mowed by the GM
> ...


Yea I'm getting that as well, but I just double or triple cut and all is well


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Carlson said:


> Zcape35 said:
> 
> 
> > Watering schedule adjusted. The main reno will now be watered once a day at 11:00 AM. The rear overseed will be watered at 1:00 PM since it is in the shade until lunchtime.
> ...


It's a little nerve racking, I've mowed a few times now (albeit at 1") but I should be good.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@Di3soft I'll do that on the next cut. Thank you


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> @Di3soft I'll do that on the next cut. Thank you


It's worth a shot. Just be careful on turning the gm


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Got a cut in this morning with the Greensmaster.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

:yahoo: Was it worth it? :beer: Can you already test your rolling friction coefficient with a golf/baseball? :gum:


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@kay7711226 absolutely!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Zcape35 fees good huh?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Di3soft said:


> @Zcape35 fees good huh?


It sure does, in a few days I'll do a double cut for sure.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> Di3soft said:
> 
> 
> > @Zcape35 fees good huh?
> ...


Since I've had issues with mowing due to damp ground, each time I cut was a double or triple cut. It burns in the stripes nicely. Yours has less patchy spots than mine so it'll look awesome.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

We got some future LOTMs coming out of the 2020 Renovators. I'm calling it!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@JerseyGreens absolutely. There's enough of us to lock in a while year. Lol
Some great renos going on right now. It's fun to watch and be a part of.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I put down the last of some Starter Fert I had laying around which equaled out to about .5 LB per K. I will start spoon feeding in 2 weeks with .25 lb per K.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I got in a mow this morning.







It's getting to the point where it's almost fun to cut again!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Zcape35 looking awesome man!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Amazing. What HOC is that?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks gents!
@bf7 this is at 1". It's so weird walking on normal tall grass after walking on low cut turf.


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Looking great man! All of that hard work is starting to pay off! Super jealous of how wide open your yard is without any trees. I told my wife I'm cutting mine down and she said "no". So there's that. Lol.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

jrubb42 said:


> Looking great man! All of that hard work is starting to pay off! Super jealous of how wide open your yard is without any trees. I told my wife I'm cutting mine down and she said "no". So there's that. Lol.


Haha, you could pay someone to "accidentally" crash into it. Haha
I appreciate the kind works!


----------



## MJR12284 (Jun 21, 2020)

This is looking awesome! Holy cr*p!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

MJR12284 said:


> This is looking awesome! Holy cr*p!


Thanks!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Put in a cut with the manual reel in the back and put down Azoxy granular on the whole lawn. We've had a return of some warmer weather. 
I've switched to watering every other day for about 20 minutes per zone first thing in the morning.


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

U must be loving these Temps!!

My overseed finally is getting going... Hopefully this lasts &#128077;


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I actually am, I'll happily take a warm fall. I'm glad you are having some good progress!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Put in a mow with the manual reel on the front reno. I like using it on occasion at least until all the grass is more mature. I have some mottled looking areas due to my last fert app. I should've just bought a fert with less N but oh well. I tried applying it light and it spread like crap like I thought it would. Lol 
All foliar app from here on out. In 2 weeks I'm going to start spoon feeding liquid Urea and Maint Event. No PGR until next year. 





This last area is a trouble spot. I can't tell if it's fert burn, fungi or drying out. I'm guessing one of the last 2. I had cut back watering and fertilized. I can't find my soil probe so I've got to order another one. 
It's my main "wth is going on here" spot.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Do you have a close up of the WTH area and does your irrigation have trouble reaching that spot?

Definitely have to give a plug for the liquid urea. Dissolves almost instantly and works like a charm for an even spread. No burn yet. I'm doing 0.25 lbs N/k (0.5 lbs urea) weekly and getting a great response.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@bf7 once I'm home from my boys baseball game I'm gonna dig into it and check moisture content.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Zcape35 I went looking back at my reno area and one of my fungus area looked similar(may also have watering issues also) If you already dropped azoxy give it about 2 weeks it will recover.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks @kay7711226 it's stressful seeing an area but not being able to help immediately.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Here are some great examples of KBG filling into open areas.
9/9/20

9/14/20

9/29/20

9/9/20

9/14/20

9/29/20


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

On yes buddy. Cruising into Fall now. Lawns are going to be popping come Spring 2021!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Oooooh baby. Single doubles


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Oh yeah. All the work has paid off big time. Beautiful!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

:thumbup:


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

I can't wait to put down some Main Event. I'm still waiting on my PH meter too.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Dude that looks amazing, how are you doing with the greensmaster? Getting a better hang of it?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Di3soft said:


> Dude that looks amazing, how are you doing with the greensmaster? Getting a better hang of it?


Looks like he m'fn mastered it already!


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@JerseyGreens for sure


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Yeah I feel like it's cutting the front pretty well, I love the thing honestly. The only thing is I feel like it's easy to line up each pass while using the grass catcher. I'm still figuring that out so I can make each stripe as wide as possible. 
Check out the string I had to use as a guide on my first pass. The longest stripe is about 130 feet long.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

The back yard overseed is coming along. Here it is as of today. 

Here's the whole view showing most of the grass including the back yard.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Today marks day 40 after germination. From here on out I will be spoon feeding, applying Main Event and eagerly anticipating an app of Prodiamine.
I have about 25 days left from my last Azoxy app so fungicides should be good for the year. Watering is only twice a week at this point.


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Wow that looks great!!!

On your abervites, how far apart did u plant them?..

Working on lining my property with them, but probly going thujas


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> Di3soft said:
> 
> 
> > Dude that looks amazing, how are you doing with the greensmaster? Getting a better hang of it?
> ...


Haha, I never even saw your post. Too funny


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@Dieseldan9 they are 7 feet apart so it depends on how tight you want them. These have about 2' in between each one so it's private but doesn't close it off.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Wow! This is looking great. I was talking with my wife about reel mowers but I'm not sure if I want to deal with another piece of equipment. Posts like this sure fuel the for though.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@Lust4Lawn I will never go back. If I walk across my yard and into my neighbors it feels like I'm walking into a jungle. It's so tidy!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Zcape35 said:


> The back yard overseed is coming along. Here it is as of today.
> 
> Here's the whole view showing most of the grass including the back yard.


Looking awesome man! I'm in the same boat. Will never go back from a reel. Just wait until the front is completely filled in. It's going to look amazing. Good work!


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Just had my first experience with a reel mower...I'm hooked man. What a great experience!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

@jrubb42 thanks, I really can't wait for it to be all filled in!
@JerseyGreens its certainly a different mowing experience but man is it nice to look at and walk on.


----------



## Dieseldan9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> @Dieseldan9 they are 7 feet apart so it depends on how tight you want them. These have about 2' in between each one so it's private but doesn't close it off.


Thank you i like that idea


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

An old nemesis of unknown weed grass has returned! I hadn't seen it until there was dew on the lawn which made it stand out. It is in the forefront. 



It is a clumping thin leaved grass which grows at a faster rate than my good grass. It had gone dormant pre summer and I was hoping it was a winter annual but apparently not. I busted out the paintbrush and glypho. This will be a long term project for me as it is scattered everywhere with a couple main concentrations.

3 of my neighbors walking by think I'm even crazier than before. One of them has a decent lawn and said he went down the same road only to give up and be happy his lawn is green and nicer than most the other lawns. I know he has bent grass though so it's different and I will not give up and will have the nicest lawn in my town lol.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

@Zcape35 i know the feeling, my whole neighborhood think I'm nuts. But we will show them!


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

@Zcape35 might be time to take a few clumps and send it to figure out exactly what it is.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

SumBeach35 said:


> @Zcape35 might be time to take a few clumps and send it to figure out exactly what it is.


I was honestly thinking that. I would love to know. Any idea where I can send it? University extensions or something?


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Di3soft said:


> @Zcape35 i know the feeling, my whole neighborhood think I'm nuts. But we will show them!


I feel like a moron out there with blue gloves and a little paint brush painting grass. An older woman asked me point blank if I was painting my grass. lol It is what it is. Pain is beauty haha


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Zcape35 said:


> SumBeach35 said:
> 
> 
> > @Zcape35 might be time to take a few clumps and send it to figure out exactly what it is.
> ...


Id find your local extension office or university with a turf program. That is where id look first.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Cleaned up some pine needles that blew down in a storm and mowed the backyard overseed. I can't mow the front for a couple days to make sure the weeds I treated absorb the glypho.


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Zcape35 said:


> An old nemesis of unknown weed grass has returned! I hadn't seen it until there was dew on the lawn which made it stand out. It is in the forefront.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having similar issue with some POA, wanted to do glypho but decided to just let the blitz try to crowd them out. Was a wusssy thinking i may drop that bottle of Glypho on the good grass!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

It was a little nerve racking. I hope it didn't go in places it wasn't supposed to. I know I'll have some dead KBG but hopefully not too much. I went very light with the chem.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Been busy with work but got a cut in on the front. First I used the manual since it was a bit long. I had to let my herbicides sit for a bit. The crap grass got 2.5 days of Glypho. Then I ran the Power Rotary Scissor and followed that by a mow with the Toro GM1000. 
The manual reel cuts a bit rough now that the grass is thickening up. 





I also put up the Halloween lights!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Fellow masshole. Your turf is looking good. I'm in the same boat as you! Had a very successful ttttf overseed, put down a half rate of tenacity at seed down, as soon as the temps cooled off, I had Poa annua pop up like it was spring! I put down Poa Constrictor yesterday. I'm frustrated because it will eventually thin out the lawn with the Poa die off but what else can be done. It's only going to worse if it doesn't get taken care of it. What a year!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Got a mow in, I still need to put down my first Foliar and N apps. 




Backyard overseed, it doesn't stripe as well as the Bluegrass.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

Looks great man


----------



## Carlson (Apr 16, 2020)

Looks great! The checkerboard effect out front is awesome.

My overseed doesn't stripe like the reno either... The mature grass ain't got time to lay down! &#128516;


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks gents!
@Carlson I guess I can't expect my clumping fescue infested nomix to stripe. Lol


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

The finally stretch man, keep pushing!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Just finished spraying my second Tenacity app at a bit under label rate, 2 days after my last mow. 
I also mixed in 1.5 oz per K of Main Event iron and .25 per K Nitrogen. 
I felt like a chemist out there balancing PH levels etc but it was fun. 
The dual nozzle spray bar made it go down twice as fast which was nice. It's hard keeping my pace up since I have a decent slope in my front yard. 
I'll post up pictures in a few days after my next mow.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

My Tenacity app worked well, it dinged some Annua and even bleached my mystery grass weed. I hope this means it may knock it down with multiple apps next year. 

Got in a cut at 7/8"




Tomorrow I've got to give the back a blow job and a triple mow.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Quick pic of the back after blowing the leaves and a cut. This was an overseed.


----------



## Di3soft (Jun 13, 2020)

every time you post, your yard is looking better an better I still have a bunch of empty spots that are slowly filling in


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Looking good man, what's HOC for the back?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking good man!!

How much are you watering the front?

I just went to around 3/4 and I'm starting to wonder if I should be watering it more than twice a week.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey guys, the HOC front and back is at 7/8". 
Jersey I haven't been watering too much. I got rain about a week ago and hasn't watered since, it's getting cooler out.

Just put down Prodiamine today about 55 DAG. I watered it in well after applying.


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Busy with work but finally got some time to post an update. 
Mostly going great, little bit of damage from kiddos walking on frosty grass. No biggie. First and last pic are the backyard overseed.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Thought you had gone away for the winter man. Still looks great!


----------



## Zcape35 (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks Brother, just overworked haha!
Looking forward to hitting it hard in the spring.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Still looking proper man!

Interested to see some of the more northern guys and gals (@ken-n-nancy ) show pictures of their renos going into "dormancy".


----------



## kay7711226 (Jun 24, 2020)

Don't let these last few nice days go to waste, keep mowin emm, looking good! for a moment thought that was a herd of something passing in the lawn


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

kay7711226 said:


> Don't let these last few nice days go to waste, keep mowin emm, looking good! for a moment thought that was a herd of something passing in the lawn


this is hilarious! I'm getting to this point as well.

Careful with mowing everyday with little clippings...basically just rolling the lawn into itself making it prone to fungus...

Still sounds like fun though!! :lol:


----------



## JeffCar26 (Jun 19, 2019)

Where's the update on your lawn?


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Bueller Bueller?


----------

